# overdetermination



## Tipoukeitos (Apr 27, 2010)

Δεν έχω κατορθώσει να βρω ικανοποιητική ή, έστω, καθιερωμένη απόδοση του όρου overdetermination στα ελληνικά. Ο όρος, θυμίζω, ξεκίνησε από τον ψυχανάλυση και δηλώνει φαινόμενα που οφείλονται σε δύο ή περισσότερα αίτια, το καθένα από τα οποία θα αρκούσε, από μόνο του, για να εξηγήσει το εν λόγω φαινόμενο. 

Οι ελληνικές μεταφράσεις που βρήκα («υπερκαθορισμός», «υπερπροσδιοριστία») δεν αποδίδουν επαρκώς, νομίζω, το ουσιωδέστερο σημασιολογικό χαρακτηριστικό του overdetermination. Σκέφτηκα ότι μια περιφραστική απόδοση θα ήταν ενδεχομένως ικανοποιητικότερη. Αλλά ποια; Μήπως «αιτιολογικός πληθωρισμός» ή κάτι τέτοιο; (Δεν μου πολυαρέσει.)


----------



## Themis (Apr 27, 2010)

Σε πολιτικοφιλοσοφικά συμφραζόμενα, επικαθορισμός (=γαλλ. surdétermination).


----------



## Themis (Apr 27, 2010)

Ο επικαθορισμός έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και στα συμφραζόμενα που σε ενδιαφέρουν, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καθιερωμένος όρος.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 28, 2010)

Ο Θεοδόσης Πελεγρίνης στο "Λεξικό της φιλοσοφίας" (Ελληνικά Γράμματα, Αθήνα 2005) τον όρο "overdetermination" τον αποδίδει "υπεραιτιοκρατία".

Δεν συμφωνώ, αλλά το αναφέρω για λόγους πληρότητας.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Apr 28, 2010)

Themis και agezerlis, ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ο _επικαθορισμός_, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν μου πολυαρέσει, γιατί το _επί_ δεν δείχνει πλεονασμό: μάλλον σε καθορισμό εκ των άνω παραπέμπει (μου φαίνεται).


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Ο _επικαθορισμός_ του Αλτουσέρ έχει να κάνει με το πρόσθετο, το επιπλέον. Για τον φροϊδικό όρο, ανάμεσα σε _υπερκαθορισμό_ και _υπερπροσδιορισμό_ θα διάλεγα τον πρώτο. Στο μπλογκ εδώ, αν ψάξεις για «υπερκ» θα τον δεις... σε όλους τους τύπους.


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 28, 2010)

Δυστυχώς έχει επικρατήσει ο επικαθορισμός. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω και ο Σιδέρης εδώ έτσι το λέει.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 28, 2010)

Σε πίστωση των ανωτέρω, θα παραθέσω και εγώ τις αποδόσεις του όρου από το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό παιδαγωγικών και ψυχολογικών όρων του Παναγιώτη Γεωργούση.

*Overdetermination:* _Πολυπροσδιορισμός, επικαθορισμός, επιπροσδιορισμός, υπερκαθορισμός_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

Cadmian said:


> *Overdetermination:* _Πολυπροσδιορισμός, επικαθορισμός, επιπροσδιορισμός, υπερκαθορισμός_.



Αυτό κι αν είναι... υπεραπόδοση! (Sort of overkill.)


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 28, 2010)

Το ωραίο είναι ότι όλοι οι όροι του Γεωργούση είχαν αναφερθεί από το κάθε μέλος ξεχωριστά.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Apr 30, 2010)

Somnambulist, Cadmian και, βεβαίως, Nickel, σας ευχαριστώ όλους -- και να με συμπαθάτε για την καθυστέρηση. Ο _πολυπροσδιορισμός_ φαίνεται, καταρχήν, ικανοποιητική απόδοση, αλλά έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι το πολυ- συνήθως δηλώνει την ύπαρξη, απλώς, πολλών αιτίων -- όχι κατανάγκη την ύπαρξη πολλών αιτίων _που το καθένα από μόνο του θα αρκούσε για να εξηγήσει το ΧΨΩ φαινόμενο_.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> Σε πολιτικοφιλοσοφικά συμφραζόμενα, επικαθορισμός (=γαλλ. surdétermination).


Έψαχνα πώς λέμε τον «υπερκαθορισμό» (σε φιλοσοφικά συμφραζόμενα :)) στα γαλλικά και έπεσα μέσω γούγλη σε τούτο 'δώ το νήμα. Είμαι τόσο ευτυχισμένη!


----------

